# I may get a hearse!



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

We where driving back from an amusement park the other day, and we passed a hearse, my dad just called the guy, and he wants $1,000 for it. And he said it runs fine. It is not a Cadillac, but it's a hearse. Should I get it?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No tell me where it is and I will..J/K
of course you should get it..


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spookkid said:


> We where driving back from an amusement park the other day, and we passed a hearse, my dad just called the guy, and he wants $1,000 for it. And he said it runs fine. It is not a Cadillac, but it's a hearse. Should I get it?


Any more details? Make, year model, condition, etc...

I just bought a '69 Caddy in decent shape for just a little over that, and it's going to need some work.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

joker said:


> Any more details? Make, year model, condition, etc...
> 
> I just bought a '69 Caddy in decent shape for just a little over that, and it's going to need some work.


I really have no idea, but it looked great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If your Dad likes it and thinks it is fine for the price...well, you may have a hearse!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If your Dad likes it and thinks it is fine for the price...well, you may have a hearse!


My dad says I have to think about it, and I only have about $400 saved up, so I will have to get a job.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's another source for asking coach (hearse) related questions. Hope its ok to post a link like this

http://www.nationalhearse.net/forums/index.php


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

If you like the look of it, then go for it! I paid $1700 for my '77 Caddy a year ago, and had to put quite a bit of work into it for the body. The engine runs like a champ, and that was a BIIIIIIG factor! I've seen many non-running, beat-to-hell hearses for sale online, most well over $2000...Cadillacs and non-Cadillacs. So if it does run, and has a decent body/paint it sounds like a pretty good deal!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I totally agree with eanderso13 i paid almost 2k for my 87 cadillac and it runs great too so i would go for it!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I got a '87 Caddie MM the first of May and it is awesome!
I think hubby is scared of it tho', but I'll help him get over that.

If your parents are cool with it and the guy is willing to hold it until you have the money or your dad will give you a loan then GET IT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How come your dad will buy you a hearse and not my dad. My dad is lame.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I think hubby is scared of it tho', but I'll help him get over that.


Should I ask?!:googly:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

He actually got into it to move it and claims he was locked in, that the doors wouldn't open (he has some claustrophobia) and that he was going to break the window with something to get out and as he was looking around the doors clicked unlocked!
That was last Saturday.
So now he won't do anything near it!
But I have ways......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

haunted hearse, eh?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet a haunted hearse with automatic locking doors..

You women and your ways to taunt poor husbands to thier wills..


----------

